# Dermatology E/M Level



## mslori7 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,

Are there any dermatology experts that can help me.  I have a patient stating that her visit should have been billed as a preventive exam. I dispute this because there are no preventative exams in derm because its a specialty and the patient came in for moles in which the physician billed a 99214.  Am I correct in this case?

Thanks,


----------



## renifejn (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd say that is correct, though 99214 seems a bit high just for moles.


----------

